# VHD in guinea pigs?



## stuntman sami (Mar 18, 2008)

hi half a year ago i lost 3 giunea pigs within 1-2 months to sudden deaths (one degraded over a day until randomly kicking, then looking dead, then jerking again) then i disinfected the cages and got 2 8 week old rabbits, a week before their vacctionations the were both found dead in their hutch.

i had one death (mabey 2) in the indoor cage and the rest died in the hutch. 

i think it was VHD but can guinea pigs get VHD?

and can i bleach the cage to definately kill all the disease as i want to get aphs? it has been empty in the garage for 1/2 a year btw if that helps

Help getting aphs soon! and thanks
sami


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Rabbit haemorrhagic disease doesn't affect G.Pigs and there is no evidence backing up anything saying that guinea pigs can carry/incubate it. Why do you assume it's anything to do with the g.pigs, though? Was a PM done on any of the guinea pigs or rabbits?

What is the hutch made of? If it's wood I personally wouldn't risk it! I'd throw it away and start fresh.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

If you really must use the hutch again then use a blow torch, scorch the wood. This will kill anything that may be lurking in the wood (make sure you get right into the corners, being very careful not to set the thing alight :gasp. But to be safe as you don't know what they died of i would break up the hutch & burn it (to save anyone else using it, don't take it to the tip as they will only sell it :bash. No Guinea Pigs can't have VHD or carry it.


----------



## stuntman sami (Mar 18, 2008)

sorry, i wasnt saying the right thing, im not gonna use the hutch again, the indoor cage is what i want to use so how can i kill anything in there? only guniea pigs died in there. it was a sad time cuz over 4 months we lost 5 animals to this mesterious disease or mabey several diseases, not post mortems were done btw


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

If it's an indoor one then i would suggest using a bleach solution. If you can soak the base bit overnight all the better really, then really scrub the top & leave it to dry & then wash it again & rinse it well. If it's been empty for a while then most nasties would of been killed off so bleach should do the trick.


----------



## stuntman sami (Mar 18, 2008)

thanks :flrt:! i shall do this, twice as you said. the top part it like a cage so ill scrub each bar vigrously!


----------

